# Anyone in Berowra area???



## snakes123 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im just wanting to know if anyone on APS lives in berowra? And if anyone wants to take me herping.

Also just wondering if there is anyone on this site in my area

Ben


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Come one there has to be someone in the Berowra area...

Ben


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Ben
Here you go..

We even started a FB page...
Login | Facebook

Would luv to hear from you...

Kelly


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 28, 2011)

i go herpingthere ,oh and i go with kelly too but i dont live there.
there is an abundance of species,probably the richest diversity in sydney.
me,Kelly another guy we know whose a local went herping a little while back on a trail where all of sydneys 4 gecko species turn up,i saw 3 that afternoon and night.
also see vulnerable listed species like red crowned toadlet and giant burrowing frog.
Almost all of the different sydney snake species are there, i also get alot of callouts there and everytime has been a different snake species


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 29, 2011)

Heyy, kelly its me Ben. I went to your house a few months back with my brother.

$NaKe PiMp would you mind if i could mind if i come along sometime?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 29, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Heyy, kelly its me Ben. I went to your house a few months back with my brother.
> 
> $NaKe PiMp would you mind if i could mind if i come along sometime?
> 
> ...


I thought it might be you..
If you want to go herping contact Phil (on FB page)..he can find anything...Rob & I went with him a while ago...found a golden crown 5metres up the track..

Kelly


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool, where do you go?

And i cant join the group on facebook, i have joined to many and don't know how do un-join one. Phil and Rob on this site?

Ben


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 29, 2011)

we wont be herping there for awhile though,altough im stil getting callouts from that area


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 29, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> we wont be herping there for awhile though,altough im stil getting callouts from that area


 
Damn, when do yo expect to go next?
The only things i have seen in the bush is a GTS, RBB and a lace monitor.

Ben


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 30, 2011)

I go herping up in Yengo NP creek sometimes, not that far away. Definitely a good place for herping on those dry sandy gullys and ridges. 

You say 4 gecko species I count 5? O.lesueuri, O.robusta, P.platturus, N.milli, D.vittatus.
I have seen all in the one weekend up there.

See many H.bungaroides? I have never seen one of those in the wild although a person I know got one right where I ussually camp up there.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 31, 2011)

O.robusta ? that would be out of sydney in yengo,though only 4 species actually in sydney basin or its surrounds according to sydney guide but i am definantly no gecko man lol.
Broadheads can be found if you look in right place at right time but it is usually in remote locations.
where do you usually camp? sounds like nice place


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends what you actually call Sydney and its surrounds and O.robusta is definitely in the Sydney sandstone basin so to me, in the Sydney area.

Just camp in one of the many campsites at Yengo. Not gonna go giving away gps coordinates ya know , reptiles will start dissapearing and I'll lose my best spots.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 7, 2011)

i really wanna go herping but i don't know where to start! any advice? i am thinking kuring-gai or galston gorge? if anyone wouldn't mind me tagging alone sometime i would greatly appreciate it?


----------



## KingSirloin (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Ben,

I'm just up the road at Mt Colah.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 7, 2011)

So when is someone next going herping?

Ben


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Apr 7, 2011)

*Herping*

I'm up near Gossie, herping is slim pickings now things are cooler and getting colder, you can find some herps under rubbish or on the rare occasion now when the sun is shinning enough that you feel it actually warms you when you stand in it. You have half a chance of seeing a snake basking if you cover enough track c: Will feel like forever until things are on the move again! :C


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

hrafna said:


> i really wanna go herping but i don't know where to start! any advice? i am thinking kuring-gai or galston gorge? if anyone wouldn't mind me tagging alone sometime i would greatly appreciate it?


 
I found a big diamond python walking to crosslands at galston gorge. But thats the only thing ive ever seen there.

And does and one know Chris Coombs (spelt right?)?

Ben


----------



## zack13 (Apr 18, 2011)

I saw 2 RBB's and a whip snake just the other day just going on a walk in Sydney.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is sydney?


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a big city, on the eastern edge of this landmass.... hehe. I have seen RBB in the parks around Blacktown, but nothing else.

I'll have to get out more


----------



## zack13 (Apr 20, 2011)

On the northern beaches.


----------

